# Tire width question



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

A question for those with more knowledge of tire performance:

Over the winter I bought an extra set of cheap rims for my snow tires. These rims handle noticeably better than my stock rims, I'm guessing because they are 1 inch wider than the stock rims (7.5" vs 6.5"). The difference was significant enough that I made these my summer rims and put the snow tires on the stock wheels.

My question is, should consider changing to 225 width tires when I go to change my summer tires? My stock tire width is 215. I know if you go with too wide of a tire, the ride will feel very mushy, and the ride with the stock wheels is definitely more mushy when compared to the aftermarket wheels. But will 225 width tires feel mushy? Or will the car handle better (assuming I get the same tire for either size) with them?

I've noted that the LTZ comes with 225 width tires on rims that are 7 inches wide, but those rims are 18 inches in diameter, where as mine are 16 inches.

So in summary, which will drive/handle better?
225/60-16 tires on 7.5 inch width rims or
215/60-16 tires on 7.5 inch rims (stock size)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm assuming the winter tires were 215/60-16. A 7.5" rim width is perfectly fine with that size tire. It will have some effects, as explained below.

What likely happened is the wider wheel forced the sidewalls out just a little bit more than the 6.5" wide OEM wheel. The tire ended up looking more like /~\ on the rim instead of like |~|. Forcing the sidewalls out effectively stiffened the tire. 

If I'm totally off-base, I'll get corrected.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If you want to go bigger for better handling you might want to try 225/55-16.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I'm assuming the winter tires were 215/60-16. A 7.5" rim width is perfectly fine with that size tire. It will have some effects, as explained below.
> 
> What likely happened is the wider wheel forced the sidewalls out just a little bit more than the 6.5" wide OEM wheel. The tire ended up looking more like /~\ on the rim instead of like |~|. Forcing the sidewalls out effectively stiffened the tire.
> 
> If I'm totally off-base, I'll get corrected.


No, you're actually correct. Lots of guys do this. My buddy put 9.5" wheels on his Scion Tc with 225 wide tires. Can you say stretched? 

He's been having wear issues ever since. Generally speaking, you don't want to go too small or you'll start having other issues. I believe 225 would be an appropriate tire section width for a 7.5" rim. I would not advise going any wider as you will not gain anything significant from it except for weight and air resistant. 

Pay attention to the tire diameter. TireRack lists comparisons for specific tires that include those dimensions. Try to find something that has as close of a diameter to the stock tire.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

If you want to run a slightly wider tire on your aftermarket wheels you can certainly do so. The 225/60R16 size is approved for your aftermarket wheel and although it is slightly taller and wider than your OE tire its not significant enough to cause any fitment issues(rubbing). -Granted your wheels also have the correct specs. 

Assuming both tires are the same except for size, On dry surfaces the 225's should handle slightly better than the 215s but the difference won't be significant. The 225's have a slightly wider footprint and will be a slightly better fit for your 7.5" wide wheels. 

Let us know if we can help you with your next set of tires. We'd love to earn your business and we guarantee the lowest delivered price.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

If you look on a site with a complete set of specs for the tire (like Tire Rack), you'll notice a column for "Rim Width Range". As long as you are within that range you are using the tire as the manufacturer sees fit and should not cause any negative effects (like uneven wear).

Regarding your handling impressions with the wider wheel, you're dead on. A wider wheel streches the tire sidewalls, reducing the amount of tread deflection possible (tread location relative to the wheel). This reduced deflection means the tire will react faster to steering input.

The 225/60-16 tire will have a slightly larger diameter (~26.6" vs. ~26.1") as well as having a slightly wider construction. If turn in response or steerng feel is your #1 priority the narrower 215 will likely have the edge.

Using the GoodYear Assurance ComforTred Touring tire as an example, the 215/60-16 specifies a maximum wheel width of 7.5", while the 225/60-16 specs a max wheel width of 8".


----------



## Henry (Aug 9, 2012)

There are many famous company for tires all over the world but i want to some one company they are most famous company in this world.Michlin, Bridgestone,Good year,pirelli these 5 company famous for tires.Bridgestone is world’s second largest tire manufacturing company. Based in Fukuoka, Japan since 1931, Bridgestone is focused on producing high performance tires such as the Potenza summer tires and the famous Blizzak winter performance tires.


----------

